# Skeleton bat garland diy



## Homer Rocks (Jun 4, 2020)

I saw a really cute bat garland on a FB Halloween site, they want $50 for a 4' garland so I decided to make my own. I will include the pix below. I used what I had at home and bought the skeletons from Dollar Tree, I have a large mantel and need 6 of the skeleton bats to go across, so it cost $6.
Step 1) paint you bats. (I chose black b/c I have a white mantel and like the contrast) Tip... When you paint, make sure you get inside the rib cages and the arm pits, that yellow plastic stands out.
Step 2) connect the bats together. I saved the twisties from the packaging. They're black and blend in. I considered mini zip ties but the ones I have are white and they stand out too much. I chose just before the tip of the wing to connect them at a natural joint. Lay 2 side by side, center the twisty on the bottom and feed thru the wings. 3 twist in top, feed back thru and finish twisting. 
Step 3) hang them up. I chose to use clear push pins under each of the joints. I tried a few different ways and like this best. I may move them up some so it looks like they're hanging off the top.

Super easy. Painting took 5 mins, I did let them dry over night, then did touch ups, took 5 mins to twist them together and hang. $1each for the bats, black spray paint I already had and push pins/nails to hang up.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

looks great


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I really like it! 

And you have an admirer in the last photo too that I hope kept their paws off!


----------



## Homer Rocks (Jun 4, 2020)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Lol! Thats my lovely assistant. He's making sure everything is nice and straight. 😺


----------

